# UY2 connectors



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

used for splicing those really thin wires on phone lines and speaker wires

might be useful for splicing transducers etc instead of running a whole new wire
waterproof silicone gel



Amazon.com: SMITON 200pack, UY Wire to Wire Connector K1 : Electronics


----------

